# Karlie Kloss - walking the runway for Jean-Paul Gaultier Fashion Show during Paris Fashion Week 22.01.2020 x8



## brian69 (23 Jan. 2020)

​


----------



## hound815 (26 Jan. 2020)

Danke für die schöne Karlie


----------

